# New puppy-questions, Benni not eating, and other misc ??'s



## DeniseA. (Dec 5, 2012)

It may just be me, as I am used to a dog that eats all of his food rather quickly (scarfing it down!)...Benni has not finished any of his food. 

I have been feeding him twice a day, Blue Buffalo small breed Puppy kibble, and he will just eat a few pieces. I have to sit next to the bowl, if I get up (even staying in the room) he will stop eating and follow. I have been trying to keep distractions down, and sit with him, so he will nibble, but that is really all he does.

I have been giving him 30 minutes, and then putting the food up. Should I leave the food out all day? I have always been taught to pick it up. should I try another food???

I will say that Benni is just a dream! My husband is head over heels in love with him (I was worried because Maltese are kinda foo-foo dogs) This little guy follows me EVERYWHERE, to the point that he wont nap...if I move or get up, he gets up. I am hoping that this will stop when he becomes more adjusted to his new home - as I cant just stay still so the "baby" can take a much needed nap:blink: I do work from home..so I am trying to crate him at times so we do not have a problem with separation anxiety later on.


----------



## DeniseA. (Dec 5, 2012)

ohh..I will say that he has been getting treats for going potty...and working on "sit", "stay"...so maybe he is just making it up with treats??


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

It sounds like he is friends with Dominic. Around his 12-14th week his behavior towards food was exactly the same. I ended hand feeding him as that made him eat. After a couple weeks I start changing his food and now he looks forward to his meals. (royal canine to Orijen to Acana to finally Small Batches Raw food). 
He still doesn't nap if I'm around unless I stay close long enough until he falls into a deep sleep and I walk away super quiet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LoveLucy (Mar 18, 2012)

I'm sorry, I've never had a puppy--always have adopted full-grown, or near full-grown dogs. But I just have to say the image of that adorable little guy following you everywhere is just so sweet. My 4-year-old (adopted almost a year ago) does the same thing, and it just warms my heart to see her following right at my ankle. I do know that these little dogs are picky eaters and I'm sure others can help you with that. Just wanted to butt in and say--what a cute little guy. You have no idea how hard you're going to fall for this loving little guy.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Denise - how old is Benni? How much are you trying to feed him? Even with my full grown girls, they only eat 1/4 cup of food at each meal. What kind of treats are you using - if they are treats for a full size dog, they might be filling him up.

One thing I found with dry food, if you add very warm water and let it sit for about 5 minutes, it softens the food which makes it easier for baby puppy mouths to chew, and also releases the flavor and aroma. It also helps make sure your baby is getting enough water since our little ones don't always drink enough water.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

I agree with Maggieh that adding a little water will bring out the flavor a little more. I have a very picky eater too so I know what you mean...so much so that I now homecook for her. I do not recommend leaving the food out all day. Treats can be filling so I would watch how many your giving. Another idea is for a treat is Cheerios. They are low in calories and good as a training treat. :thumbsup:


----------



## DeniseA. (Dec 5, 2012)

Maggie, Benni will be 7 months on the 19th, I have been feeding him 1/4 cup, twice a day- but he really only eats about half of that.

The treats are small liver training treats - but I havent been keeping track of how much I give him...we are potty training, learning his name, sit and stay...so those could be part of it. I just dont know if I should try a different food. I know he was used to "Red Barn Naturals" and I mixed that with his kibble the first few days. I just couldn't afford to order it right after buying him.

He has water available upstairs and downstairs, and does drink well...


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

If he's not severely underweight, he's probably doing OK although adding water or chicken broth to the kibble might make him eat a bit better. I'd also use very tiny bits of the treats for his training. With most treats, I break them into tiny pieces for my girls; otherwise, they would be getting way too many.


----------



## priyasutty (Oct 15, 2010)

I think the puppy is in "new home" adjusting phase. Raya also had the same problem when she came home. She just wouldn't eat, no matter what I did. hand feeding sometimes helped. My breeder advised to keep the food available all the time. Some puppies prefer to eat at night when everything is quite and settled down. It worked.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

This is Dewey's brother right? I did the Red Barn for about 3 months, after I got him. I gradually switched to Fromm Kibble and top it off with either Fresh Pet or Natural Balance(in a roll) sometimes I would hand feed him or bounce the Kibble on the floor (like a game) Since he is with my other three he eats very well, like he's in competition with them! LOL Dewey never liked the Kibble wet, he wouldn't eat it.


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

When I got Ollie I was keeping my granddaughter during the week days. She decided it would be fun to sit and feed him by hand....one piece at a time!! He decided this was great and that he wouldn't eat any other way....finally had to tell her she couldn't do that anymore....just sit with him. At home his food would be out 30 min. and then taken up and nothing till dinner. He is on Acana. Now he wants to eat most of the time b/c our kitten is interested in his food!! He is sound asleep next to me now and I guarantee if I get off the sofa he will be right with me!! Whenever I'm sick he won't leave my side and snuggles.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Eva was the same way..I believe your baby is adjusting to his new home...my Eva was never crazy about having just kibble...I have to mix a little canned with it..


----------



## DeniseA. (Dec 5, 2012)

Deb - yes he is Dewey's brother  What a total doll baby he is! I can not tell you how happy we are with this little guy!!

Last night I added some hot water to the kibble - just enough so they were soft and crunchy mixed...he ate it all up! Now, I do not know if this is because he just had gotten hungry...or if softening it a bit helped. I did it again this morning and he ate almost all of it again. 

I am going to see about adding something else with his kibble, as he seems to really miss the Red Barn roll  It is at least an hour drive to the closest pet store, so I find it is easier to just order online....they never have in stock what I want anyways.


----------

